
» Removing DigiNotar from your Linux CA Certificate repository - colinprince
http://petermblair.com/2011/09/removing-diginotar-from-your-linux-ca-certificate-repository/
======
yardie
For the Mac users:

Open Keychain Access in Utilities folder. Select "System Roots" and in the
right-pane scroll down to Diginotar. Double click to open and expand "Trust".
"When using this certificate" : "Never trust"

I expect Apple to remove them from the list any day now. But in the meantime
here you go.

------
sixtofour
Ubuntu's update manager did this for my desktop yesterday ... and for my
server VM.

------
irrumator
The `vi +154` bit is new for me, thanks, I learned a new trick that should
make debugging even faster now. Also, I forgot about grep -i. Very cool.

~~~
Nick_C
For new-ish unix users, just pointing out that cat ... | grep ... is a classic
mistake (it's in the faq). Grep can do line numbers with -n.

------
thyrsus
Which distribution(s) does this apply to?

    
    
        Ubuntu (unkown version): yes
        Fedora 14: no

------
raldi
Please don't put "»" in your title to draw attention. Flagged.

~~~
irrumator
I don't think they put it purposefully; it's in the <title> of the page. They
probably submitted with the bookmarklet.

